# Travel Spinning Rod



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

I'd just go with tfo, I don't have any of their spinning rods but I have a few flyrods of theirs and for the money and the warranty you won't be disappointed, judging from the movement on used tfo's on this site you should be able to sell even if you don't enjoy it. Good luck on your trip! Always wanted to surf Puerto but have yet to go! Hope you get some studs!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I like my St. Croix.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

2nd on the st croix


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a St. Croix Tidemaster, 7' med/fast. That would be a good choice.


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

The travel spinning rod market has gone down hill recently in terms of options. Both the TFO and St. Croix are your best options. Most other brands are usually very stiff.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

It appears the Tidemaster is no longer made. The have a Triumph model and I’m not totally against it. It’s a 6’6” MH. I’d really prefer a 7’. The Okuma Nomad Inshore comes with a M and MH tip which is a cool idea but I’m not super sure about the quality. The GLoomis costs as much as a nice fly rod. 
If anybody at Bull Bay reads this forum, please make a travel rod based on the Banshee blank.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I was just looking at the TFO again. They sell each section as a replacement part, giving you the ability to carry a spare tip. That may be enough to put them over the top.
My Bull Bay, which is the best spinning rod I’ve ever owned, is a MH and that is usually where I land on actions. Since there’s a good chance for tarpon on this trip, I may need to go with the Heavy. Any thoughts from you guys that regularly tarpon fish on a spinning rod?


----------



## nofishfl (Nov 12, 2020)

I have a brand new lefty Kreh med/heavy with hard case I will sell you.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Nomads are as stiff as a broomstick. You might be able to find a Tidemaster on eBay, but I'd recommend the Falcon Coastal travel series, too. Choice of full or split grips, good action.


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

Agree on the Falcon Coastal travel rods. They are great.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I ordered a Falcon Coastal Traveler in 7’ MH. Not quite half the price of the TFO but close. If I like it, I may get another.


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

I have the St. Croix and have been very happy with it. Paired it up with a 4000 Stradic and it was fun to cast.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Omar said:


> I have the St. Croix and have been very happy with it. Paired it up with a 4000 Stradic and it was fun to cast.


I don’t have anything against St. Croix. I have two of their inshore rods and a Mojo Bass all of which are fine and have held up for a long time. Their entry level travel rod, Triumph I think, didn’t come in Medium Heavy. Their high end travel rod was over 300 bucks which is more than I wanted to spend.
I only need a travel rod once in a blue moon. I take my one piece rods on any trip where I can drive. All that said, my wife and I are planning to do a lot of travel in the near future and I’ll probably add a few more.
I was actually a bit shocked at how limited the options are for travel rods.


----------



## SupergrandslamIII (Jan 21, 2016)

Love my TFO travel rods


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

SupergrandslamIII said:


> Love my TFO travel rods


I wasn’t opposed to them at all and may get one anyway. I just want to be using it enough to justify having spent the money.


----------



## doublehauler (Apr 21, 2012)

spc7669 said:


> Looks like I’m going to Puerto Rico late this year. We’ll do guided trips, one day backcountry and one day off shore. I’m all set on fly gear but I need to pick up a couple of travel spinning rods. Any recommendations?
> I’m currently looking at the Okuma Nomad and the TFO. I’d prefer MH and no longer than 32” sections. Thanks for the help.


St Croix makes a nice travel rod


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

doublehauler said:


> St Croix makes a nice travel rod


I picked up the Falcon. Will be nice for inshore but still on the hunt for something heavier.


----------



## mmcintyre44 (12 mo ago)

Can't go wrong with St. Croix.


----------



## golfnfish (8 mo ago)

I bought a TFO travel rod for a trip several years ago. It worked fine.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Just took my fenwick HMG travel rod tot he bahamas. Love it, esp with the two tips.


----------



## Brookso (5 mo ago)

spc7669 said:


> Looks like I’m going to Puerto Rico late this year. We’ll do guided trips, one day backcountry and one day off shore. I’m all set on fly gear but I need to pick up a couple of travel spinning rods. Any recommendations?
> I’m currently looking at the Okuma Nomad and the TFO. I’d prefer MH and no longer than 32” sections. Thanks for the help.


ST. Croix is my go-to, some folks have TFO - told me it's pretty good

Got my St.Croix from Gun Store | Guns For Sale Online gun store (was picking up some ammo and noticed they got fishing equipment section, was pretty baffled  )


----------

